# Pet Silk or?????



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

I am ordering the pin brush and grehound comb everyone has talked about. NOw, I am going to order pet silk shampoo also. Do I get Conditioning or Moisturizing
Shampoo? I just want what is best for Sapper, and am having to slowly work my way to the best supplies before his adult coat comes in. LOL Any help would be appreciated. 

Melinda & Sapper


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You want both. I have the Moisturizing Shampoo and the Moisturizing Conditioner. Oh, I also recommend the Leave In Conditioner. It is great for daily brushing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you are having a problem with matting, you might want to order the Bless the Beasts detangling products.

Chelsey originally recommended them and a number of us have tried them and love them!

We have an entire thread about them in the grooming section.

You can order from her website, but they are much more expensive (and are out of the fur polish pomade, I think).

QVC is still running their 3 pack special which is a great deal.

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I have used both the Pet Silk and Bless the Beasts, I personally prefer the BTB. The pomade is fantastic when used right after bathtime or just before brushing. I ordered mine from QVC also, shipping was quite fast.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just to be a thorn...I don't like PetSilk LOL


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 6 2005, 11:57 AM
> *You can order from her website, but they are much more expensive (and are out of the fur polish pomade, I think).
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49646*


[/QUOTE]

I just received the pomade in the mail two days ago with a note that it is back in stock









As far as the petsilk versus bless the beast. I ordered and have used both. I think it depends on the type of coat you have what you will prefer, but I am starting to lean towards the BTB also. I think that the scent lasted longer with the petsilk and at first it was my winner- but Phoebe's hair seems to be in better shape after one week with BTB. I am still testing


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunder uses Shimmering Lights from Sallys as a shampoo and Cure Care as a conditioner.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Cure Care is a nice conditioner and also very friendly for anyone or dog with allergies! It is very gentle...no scent either.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's interesting how you have to find the right shampoo for each individual dog.... 
For example, Kallie does much better with Pet Silk and Catcher does better with Bless the Beasts. Their hair texture is quite different from each other. Kallie's hair is heavier and straighter and doesn't mat too much and Pet Silk works nicely.
Catcher has extremely thick hair that tends to mat and is light weight. The BTB helps with the matting. The pomade is a lifesaver.

Oh, and I've had to go back to the black #1 All Systems brush for Catcher. His hair is so thick that the brush with the white pad had some of the pins break and it didn't go through his hair as well as the one with the black pad. So, I do think a lot of this is trial and error, etc.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Let me add my voice to those who don't like Petsilk products (they made Sylphide mat even more than she was) and just LOVE the Bless the Beasts stuff! Sylphide hasn't been this silky and matt free since before her spaying!!! The pomade is pure magic.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

K/C's Mom, if he has that thick of a coat you might like the Chris Christensen brushes if you ever feel like spending that kind of money on a brush LOL


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, I just ordered BTB system for Sapper and the #1 All System brish and greyhoun comb. Can't wait for them to get here and try them out on Sapper.

Melinda & who ya gonna try them out on mama?? Sapper


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Apr 6 2005, 10:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received the pomade in the mail two days ago with a note that it is back in stock









As far as the petsilk versus bless the beast. I ordered and have used both. I think it depends on the type of coat you have what you will prefer, but I am starting to lean towards the BTB also. I think that the scent lasted longer with the petsilk and at first it was my winner- but Phoebe's hair seems to be in better shape after one week with BTB. I am still testing








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49664
[/B][/QUOTE]
I tried to order BTB Pomade and it says there out of stock







Did you order from BTB website?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im not very impressed with Petsilk either, i only used it about 3 times and i have A LOT left and i think im gonna try another shampoo and rinse after i finish the bottle


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Bless the Beast products are vegan? Does that company do animal testing? I tried to e-mail them directly, but it came back as a "permanent failure" in the delivery.







Since I plan to have Little C's hair grow long, I need to start planning and preparing for matts. (Yeah, that cute short cut of hers is temporary--just cut to match her poor little legs.)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

K/C's Mom, I agree with Jackie. The Chris Christensen Gold Series brush might be best on Catcher's coat. I used the All Systems brush on Lady for years and loved it. Lady also has a thicker, more cottony coat, especially on her chest and front legs. I never had any pins fall out though.

I have been using the CC brush for several months now and I love it. I wasn't sure at first, because I could feel a bit of a drag. I went back and forth for awhile to compare, but after 2 weeks I was hooked on the CC brush. It does a much better job on Lady's coat.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Question for those of you that use Bless the Beast: Do you use a conditioner with it?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dixie_Sapper_@Apr 7 2005, 12:51 AM
> *Ok, I just ordered BTB system for Sapper and the #1 All System brish and greyhoun comb. Can't wait for them to get here and try them out on Sapper.
> 
> Melinda & who ya gonna try them out on mama?? Sapper
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49985*


[/QUOTE]


I can tell you this much. I picked up my comb #1 All System greyhoun comb yesterday and just had to try it out. It was amazzzzzzzzzzzzing.
you will never miss a matt again and it goes through the hair so smoothly.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

After trying a huge range of different sham & cond.I absolutly LOVE Bless The Beasts !!!! Here to stay in our house...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 08:34 AM
> *Question for those of you that use Bless the Beast:  Do you use a conditioner with it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50043*


[/QUOTE]
I use their cond. also


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 7 2005, 09:27 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use their cond. also
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50081
[/B][/QUOTE]

The conditioner you have to get from their website right? I'm starting to get low on shampoo, conditioner, and the leave in condtioner so I need to order some new stuff. I'm thinking of trying it. Won't be for another couple of months though. I have a little more than 1/3 left of the stuff (maybe more of the conditioner).


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Does anyone know if the Bless the Beast products are vegan?  Does that company do animal testing?  I tried to e-mail them directly, but it came back as a "permanent failure" in the delivery.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sorry I tired to email them I got the same error.
I tired to call them @ 1888-815-3388 the number on the bottel.
I contacted 411 for information... not listed.
This is just strange to me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 6 2005, 10:44 PM
> *K/C's Mom, if he has that thick of a coat you might like the Chris Christensen brushes if you ever feel like spending that kind of money on a brush LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49948*


[/QUOTE]
I did get the CC slicker and like it a lot. Is there a certain CC pin brush that I should get? I'm willing to try anything.... his hair is so thick but not silky.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I use conditioner from them as well. 

As far as the emails not going through- this happened to me. I actually paid by pay pal when I bought my set of products. it seemed to be taking forever to get here, so I tried emailing a couple of the addresses they list and all of them bounced back. I ended up sending the message to the paypal address - and got a response. I told her if they hadnt shipped it, could they include the pomade as well. Turns out it had already shipped, but a few weeks later they sent me the pomade which I didnt pay for (I figured they would bill my card but realize now that it was paypal. I will wait this time to hear from them).

I cant remember the email address but if you go to the site and start to place the order, without going through with it you should run into the paypal address.

good luck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm

The Gold Series is the real fancy one. I usually use a 27 mm pin brush.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Gold Series 27 mm one is the one I love on Lady's coat.


----------

